# [SOLVED]Fuse module not found

## artie

I'm trying to use ntfs-3g. I recompiled the kernel using genkernel, activated ntfs-write but now it says it doesn't find the fuse module   :Question:  and i can't install fuse as it says that my kernel is way too new and fuse should be compiled in the kernel. how can i activate fuse in the kernel?Last edited by artie on Sun Feb 10, 2008 4:39 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## BradN

It's found under "File systems > Filesystem in Userspace support" in the kernel configuration.  You don't need any NTFS support in the kernel for ntfs-3g to work, so it's probably best to disable NTFS in there.

After you enable FUSE, you'll have to recompile the kernel and use that one.  I don't use genkernel, but there should be a way to manually tweak the settings before it does its thing.

----------

## artie

i have compiled the kernel with the fuse <Y> 5 times and it still says the same thing. why is this?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

artie,

You forgot to mount /boot when you installed the new kernel ?

You gave it a name that grub is not looking for ?

Run 

```
uname -a
```

That will show the date and time the running kernel was built.

Is it what you expected ?

----------

## artie

Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #1 Sun Feb 10 14:05:23 EET 2008 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

This one is good  :Very Happy:  ... i thinks ... it means an hour ago

----------

## padoor

try emerging fuse , if already kernel has it built in this emerge will fail saying kernel has built in fuse.

else the fuse emerge will go through and ntfs-3g will work

----------

## BradN

Also make sure the /usr/src/linux symlink points to your current linux source tree (or set the symlink use flag when you emerge the kernel sources) - the FUSE ebuild may look for this to find your kernel sources

----------

## omerkh

i am getting same problem

tried emerging sys-fs/fuse but got error saying i should build fuse module from kernel.

so i did a kernel compile after enabling

file systems -> file systems in userspace (or something like that)

but am still getting the same "build fuse module from kernel"

i found a bug related to this ........ 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200053

they have a patch available..

has somebody tried that? am sorry i don't know how to apply patches ... am still a novice   :Embarassed: 

----------

